# How to mount foam backgrounds?



## TA1PAN (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys I just bought a foam background for my enclosure and was wondering what's the best way to mount it to a glass enclosure?


----------



## wasgij (Jul 14, 2010)

aquarium sillicon from bunnings and a steady hand


----------



## hurcorh (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah my mate used double sided tape and then once it was secured some aquarium silicon around the edge so his snake couldn't get around underneath the back


----------



## nagini-baby (Jul 14, 2010)

just watch your crickets they chew through the foam and try to live behind it... ruided mums old one


----------



## Bec137 (Jul 14, 2010)

velcro tabs? thats what i was guna use so i can take it out to wash it from time to time


----------



## sock83 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Hi*

Sorry this may be a stupid question but why use a foam background??


----------



## Bec137 (Jul 14, 2010)

sock83 said:


> Sorry this may be a stupid question but why use a foam background??


 
makes it look pretty!


----------



## shaye (Jul 14, 2010)

Lol why not


----------



## Toastie (Jul 14, 2010)

its foam thats made to look like rock/stone its not just a slab of plain foam


----------



## hurcorh (Jul 14, 2010)

nagini-baby said:


> just watch your crickets they chew through the foam and try to live behind it... ruided mums old one


thats why you use some sort of grout for tiles over the top so they cant chew through it.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Jul 14, 2010)

Toastie said:


> its foam thats made to look like rock/stone its not just a slab of plain foam


 
I got one of those as well - looks really pretty and natural.
But thanks for the hint with double sided tape - should get that fixed too.


----------

